# whistle bottle



## scruffy (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone seen one of these? Bottle has WHISTLE  RD.1923 (the 3 could be a 5) 61/2 FLD. OZS. The word whistle is also on bottom of bottle with a diamond mark with the letter D in the center.


----------



## O.T. digger (Nov 8, 2004)

I would like to know something about that bottle to because I found 3 of them at a dump in Enid, Okla.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's some background info on Whistle soda.

 Company started in the Mid-West in 1916.
 Other brand names from the company were Vess and Cleo Cola.
 Whistle brand faded out in the 1950s.

 I have taken pics of the Whistle bottles I have from here in Maine.
 The shorter embossed bottle is from 1924 (Lewiston, ME) and the pinched waist is 
 from 1930 (Calais, ME).


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 8, 2004)

I have three ACL Whistle bottles as well.

 The first one is from the mid to late 1930s (Bangor, ME).
 The middle bottles is 1948 (Auburn, ME).
 The bottle on the right is also 1948 (Bangor, ME).
 I also have another Whistle ACL with the Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval on it.

 - Sam


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Guys....

 Quick FYI...the diamond with a 'D' inside on the bottom represents the Dominion Glass Company which is still in operation up here in Canada.


----------

